# Cigar database software



## Biyobe-cl (Nov 1, 2007)

Hey just wondering if anybody has found a good software program to track the goods in their humi? I have been using Cigar Register... but not quite sure if I like it yet. I keep searching google, but haven't really found anything decent yet.

-J


----------



## bobbyg29-cl (Apr 21, 2007)

I use Stogie Rate, software developed by Doc Stogie Fresh:

http://www.stogiefresh.com/stogie_rate.htm


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

bobbyg29 said:


> I use Stogie Rate, software developed by Doc Stogie Fresh:
> 
> http://www.stogiefresh.com/stogie_rate.htm


Looks interesting from the few screenshots on the site. No link to purchase/download though.


----------



## Dun killin time (Jun 4, 2007)

http://www.stogiefresh.com/shop_accessories.htm


----------



## Biyobe-cl (Nov 1, 2007)

Well that software definitely looks good. The program Cigar Register is ok, but this looks MUCH better. I am working on my order and will be sure to let everybody know what I think.

Oh and yeah!!! POST 50


----------



## alnpd-cl (Jun 5, 2007)

Does anyone on the forum know how to use FileMaker Pro? That would probably be the best cross platform database for our use.


----------



## alnpd-cl (Jun 5, 2007)

I must be psychic, after looking at Stogie rate, it is made in FileMaker!


----------



## Biyobe-cl (Nov 1, 2007)

I don't know anything about FileMaker, but the software was only $5.99... figured that is a decent price to give the software a try. Too bad it is not available for download after purchase... I now must wait for the magical day in my mailbox


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

I have an Excel spreadsheet, if anyone is interested.

Just PM me with your email address and I will send it to you.


----------



## Biyobe-cl (Nov 1, 2007)

Hey Tim, thanks for the spreadsheet!!!! That is definitely a nice way to track prices on the internet and the smokes in my humidor. Hopefully the software I purchased is kind of similar  Plus that spreadsheet will be good to track bombs and bombers!!

:biggrin:


----------



## Biyobe-cl (Nov 1, 2007)

*Stogie Rate*



bobbyg29 said:


> I use Stogie Rate, software developed by Doc Stogie Fresh:
> 
> http://www.stogiefresh.com/stogie_rate.htm


So I received my software and I have it copied to my computer. Has anybody used this out there? It came with what looks to be an exisiting database of cigars.... do I have to actually go through and delete each one of those? Is there anyway to start with a fresh database and add them as I purchase cigars? If anybody has suggestions on how to use this database I'm all ears 

Jason


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

I've used Cigar Register but I just couldn't really get into it. I'll give Stogie Rate a look.


----------



## Biyobe-cl (Nov 1, 2007)

alanf said:


> I've used Cigar Register but I just couldn't really get into it. I'll give Stogie Rate a look.


ya the Cigar Register seemed like it could have been a good program... but I found it more of a hassle and I didn't really like the review section. You just selected numbers 1-20 and it created your overall score... It seemed like all my cigars ended up being right between 15-17 no matter how good or bad they were... ones I loved ended up with a lower score than ones I thought were just ok. Obviously that is because of the ratings I was giving... but I think the Stogie Rate will be much better. Just need to figure out how to use this as a inventory tracker also.

If I'm reading things right.... I need to create an entry for the cigars when I purchase them (one record for ie a box) and then as I smoke them i need to make another entry to have multiple reviews on the same type??? Thanks to anybody that has some input on the software.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Biyobe said:


> So I received my software and I have it copied to my computer. Has anybody used this out there? It came with what looks to be an exisiting database of cigars.... do I have to actually go through and delete each one of those? Is there anyway to start with a fresh database and add them as I purchase cigars? If anybody has suggestions on how to use this database I'm all ears
> 
> Jason


According to http://www.stogiefresh.com/stogie_rate_help.htm

You will find quite a few cigars already in the database so you can see how the database works. If you don't want these other cigars included in your database, you can simply delete them, or you can modify them to your needs.


----------



## bobbyg29-cl (Apr 21, 2007)

Just PM DocStogieFresh or email him at [email protected] and he will be glad to answer any questions..


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

Being a developer, I have had an idea for some cigar software for quite some time. I have been too busy to really work on it. I think there is enough demand for it and should find some time to build it. 

What would be on your wish list for a cigar tracking system?


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

shrtcrt said:


> Being a developer, I have had an idea for some cigar software for quite some time. I have been too busy to really work on it. I think there is enough demand for it and should find some time to build it.
> 
> What would be on your wish list for a cigar tracking system?


I was also a dev in a former life, and have thought about this many times. My perfect Cigar database app would be a tweaked version of DVD Profiler (see the other thread I posted). It would pull cigar information from a community-supported online database, provide wish list capability and future releases, reviews, and the like.

I pinged the Invelos folks with the idea, but never heard back from them. If someone could come up with a Cigar Profiler, I think it would sell like hotcakes!


----------



## Biyobe-cl (Nov 1, 2007)

shrtcrt said:


> Being a developer, I have had an idea for some cigar software for quite some time. I have been too busy to really work on it. I think there is enough demand for it and should find some time to build it.
> 
> What would be on your wish list for a cigar tracking system?


I agree with something like with a mix of DVD Profiler, Cigar Register and Stogie Rate

It would be great have a way to track what you have, what you want, create reviews and a downloadable database of smokes already cataloged.

DVD Profiler appears to be a great system to track what you have and want. Cigar Register has an extensive database of cigars and is easy to an individual review for any cigar you smoke and Stogie Rate has a very good graphical interface. If there are really enough developers willing to work on this... it could possible use it's own forum spot  I think this is software we could all use and enjoy!!!


----------



## Fr8dog (Apr 17, 2007)

I have used Stogie Rate for two years and it has been the best rating/inventory software that I have used to date!


----------



## Biyobe-cl (Nov 1, 2007)

I look forward to giving it a whirl!!! Signed up and ready to go!!


----------



## Avs Fan (Oct 28, 2007)

Looks great! I am signed up also:whoohoo:


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

I had to remove the post. It was the guys first post and he came on asking for people to sign up. Our rules clearly are against this sort of behavior. It was also his first post.


----------



## Avs Fan (Oct 28, 2007)

I guess I should have known better:mumbles:


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Avs Fan said:


> I guess I should have known better:mumbles:


Not your fault, we never know who is scamming for email adresses. I can throw up a simple html page in minutes if i wanted to.

Respectfully,


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

I feel like an idiot now. Oh well.


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Just ordered stogierate software. I can't wait to play with it!! It will take a while to input all of the cigars!!!!


----------



## Biyobe-cl (Nov 1, 2007)

For those of you with Stogie Rate on hand or on the way.... I emailed Doc for some clarification on how to either remove current database or delete the ones that already have records.... so here is what I was given.



Doc(fromStogieRate) said:


> Hey Jason,
> 
> I think you'll like the Stogie Rate Cigar Inventory software. There are quite a lot of features, even some that you may not be aware of.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fr8dog (Apr 17, 2007)

It should already have lots of cigars preloaded. Chances are that it will already be there, unless it's Arawak. 
Doc's done all the work!:whoohoo:


----------



## Biyobe-cl (Nov 1, 2007)

Fr8dog said:


> It should already have lots of cigars preloaded. Chances are that it will already be there, unless it's Arawak.
> Doc's done all the work!:whoohoo:


yep, but there are MANY with reviews already entered, purchase date, price, etc. all filled in... just may need to do some editing to start it fresh for your own collection. But yes, there are many pre-loaded and the software is GREAT!!


----------



## nciovino (Nov 9, 2007)

I need something for a mac.


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

nciovino said:


> I need something for a mac.


I'm pretty sure that Doc writes the program using a MAC


----------



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

Hey guys you could try Humibase It's still has some features that are under development but I would love it if you guys checked it out and gave me some feed back.


----------



## N8NOE (Dec 5, 2005)

alnpd-cl said:


> Does anyone on the forum know how to use FileMaker Pro? That would probably be the best cross platform database for our use.


YES, I Use FileMaker 12 a bit, this is a Self contained file I think, so you'd NOT need Filemaker.
Would like to see it, maybe a DEMO or something first?..


----------

